# [resolved]Installing Nero 7 on Vista



## Goody1 (May 27, 2007)

Hi, I am trying to install Nero 7 on Windows Vista but I get the message, Unable to Access Shell Manager.

Can anybody help me or put me on to the right thread?

Thanks


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

Right Click the install exe and click " Run as administrator"


----------



## Goody1 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

Hi, thank you for that reply but I have tried that.

I have also, uninstalled, using the general clean too from Nero website, installed again, unintalled and installed time and time agin. I have installed my Nero 6, version tried to install the update from the website, and still have got nowhere.

Any other suggestions, the computer is 3 months old. and wished I have never changed it !

Now I get the message 'NeroAg_RegisterComEx'. It is not a copied Nero 7 Premium.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

I've have Nero 7 installed on Vista Home Premium and the only other thing I did was disable my antivirus software while I did the install.


----------



## Goody1 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

Thank you , I have also disabled my norton antivirus and firewall too !

I am really stuck and fed up.

The only reason I bought Nero 7, was because Roxio that came with the computer cannot detect my rewriter !


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

I know this is a long shot but do you have UAC (User account control) turned off? Adobe 8.0 won't install properly with it off. I have UAC on. Maybe something with Nero also likes it on. Just a thought.


----------



## Goody1 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

Thank you I have turned UAC off as it was switched on, so I have now tried it both ways.

I either get the message 

" Unable to access Shell manager " 

or

"I nternal Error:

Custom Action DLL crashed on last call in function 'NeroAg_RegisterComEX.' The install must now exit.

Crash Thread ID 5368
Current Thread ID 4732 "


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

have you d/l the latest version


----------



## Goody1 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

I have tried that too !

Really stuck now


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

run the nero removal tool and then try installing the latest version
this problem was in the beta testing until they released the vista compatible version
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/nero-clean-up-and-removal-tools-117346.html


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

Problems with Nero 7 are well documented.

I have it "sort of" installed right now. It gave me errors on the install, and Nero Scout won't work (actually a good thing) but everything else is functional.

Are these errors happening on the install, or when you try to use it ? If on the install, you might discover that it is working fine.


----------



## 60307a (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

I heard that you need to download the whole thing from nero, and the disk is useless even though it says its for vista.


----------



## Goody1 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Installing Nero 7 on Vista*

Hi - finally managed to get it install and working properly.

I had to download the trial version from the website and use my serial number from the disk.

Everything works fine

Thank you all for trying to help


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Good job ! Now make sure you do not have two separate installations by using the "Programs & Features" icon. I did, when I downloaded the trial version.


----------



## Shantha (Jun 24, 2009)

While instaling i m getting this msg
Custom Action DLL crashed on last call in function 'NeroAg_RegisterComEX.' The install must now exit.

Crash Thread ID 5368
Current Thread ID 4732 " 

what is the solution for this


----------

